# Plants for a 2.5gallon?



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a 2.5 gallon heated bowl, not filtered but weekly changes. I currently have a lucky bamboo, a split moss ball in there with regular aquarium gravel and a fake plant. I was looking at getting some more plants in there for him to replace the fake one. 

I wont be able to do any lighting but I do open the curtains so I'm sure it is still getting some natural light but not in the direct sunlight. I am looking at replacing the rocks with some organic potting soil and use some of the aquarium gravel as a cap if the plants I decide on need it. 

I was wondering which of these plants would work best for my setup for something that is low maintenance and nice looking :

Anubias
Dwarf Hairgrass
Indian Red Sword 
Micro Sword

From what I learn here, I may set up a 5gallon I got. Don't think I can do lights on it either as its a plastic tall one. 

Please share photos if you have a setup similar to what I want to accomplish. Thanks in advance everyone!!!


----------



## MysteryWafflez (Jan 24, 2014)

You would be fine planting the anubias, they are low-light plants and slow growers and I think they prefer to be attached to wood rather planted in the substrate. The dwarf hairgrass is an if-ey, they grow real well in high lighting with high nutrients, so I'm unsure if it would prosper or not if planted in your tank.


----------



## rufusisnodufus (Jul 31, 2013)

I would consider Java Fern and / or Java Moss with some Anubias. All three of those are low light and low maintenance.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 3 tanks all are 2.5gal. I keep cabomba as floaters, some amazon swords, java moss and fern.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay thanks everyone! Should I replace the substrate with soil and cap it with my gravel?


----------



## Gocards (Jan 28, 2014)

I attached my Anubias nana to driftwood in my 5 gal tank. Philippine Java Fern and Hornwort work great in my driftwood tank in the same 5 gallon tank. My frog has a lot of places to hide within the plants and a small cave. I have a betta and an ADF in it. They've all thrived for 6 months now. Plants keep the water crystal clear. I only use the lights for about 8 hours on a timer. I let the ambient light work during the day. Hornwort has to be trimmed the Anubias and Java Ferns are slow growers but the roots have taken hold on the driftwood. I like the hornwort as my background with the slow growers as my foreground. Much better for the fish too. Plastic plants can scrape and cut your fish and critters. I may get a couple shrimp as the ADF and Betta get along great.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

My fake plant is a silk one so he has nothing sharp in there. Hmm by the sounds, anubias is looking like a great option


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

using soil substrate would be kinda pointless, most of those plants draw their nutrients from the water column. it would be a whole lot of hassle.

water wisteria would also be a good choice to tie down or let float.

attached is my 2.5g tank. gravel substrate.


----------



## Gocards (Jan 28, 2014)

If you can get some driftwood and take some fishing line or a rubberband to attach it to the drift wood. My Java Fern and Anubias work wonderfully on the drift wood. I got a small piece at Petco and it has some nice pockets to hold live plants. The fern and Anubias don't need to be put straight into gravel the roots will find their place and attach themselves after about 3 months. You can then simply cut the fishing line and rubber band out. I love live plants. They are also similar to what fish are really out with. Java Fern and Anubias are the best low light plants. Anything red or purple stay away from as those will need high light. To bad you can't put some Starougyne Repens in there. They are great plants too but need a bit more light. Hornwort does well in low light too and it's tall. I like it because it waves in the water.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Gocards said:


> I attached my Anubias nana to driftwood in my 5 gal tank. Philippine Java Fern and Hornwort work great in my driftwood tank in the same 5 gallon tank. My frog has a lot of places to hide within the plants and a small cave. I have a betta and an ADF in it. They've all thrived for 6 months now. Plants keep the water crystal clear. I only use the lights for about 8 hours on a timer. I let the ambient light work during the day. Hornwort has to be trimmed the Anubias and Java Ferns are slow growers but the roots have taken hold on the driftwood. I like the hornwort as my background with the slow growers as my foreground. Much better for the fish too. Plastic plants can scrape and cut your fish and critters. I may get a couple shrimp as the ADF and Betta get along great.


Don't overlook hornwort as a easy, fast-growing floater...one of my favorite aquarium plants!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Anubias and Java Fern, absolutely, super low maintenance, fine with very low light. Tie then to a rock or wood (or even an aquarium decoration) Floaters are also good. 

I'd pass on soil in your situation. Takes time for the water parameters to stabilize and the low tech plants we're talking about don't need the extra fertilization.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay thanks so much Everyone!!!


----------

